# Filtering and bottling in one step, what went wrong?



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

I am trying to filter a wine and bottling at the same time in one step, because I don't have an empty carboy left, I am using the allinonepump and I connected the filter from the full carboy to the pump, but for some reason is not siphoning the wine, I never had any problems filtering or bottling as separate steps, and maybe this is something that cannot be done, I checked every connection for air and everything looks OK, so I believe that the connections are wrong.... any help would be appreciated....


----------



## Rocky (Dec 24, 2012)

Fabiola, you need to have the full carboy on the floor and the receiving vessel (bottle or another carboy) higher.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Fabiola, you need to have the full carboy on the floor and the receiving vessel (bottle or another carboy) higher.



I see, I knew I screwed up somehow, thanks a lot for your response...


----------



## GreginND (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally I would filter it into a carboy and then bottle it as a separate step. I think the constant vacuum release between bottles may cause problems with the filtering. I prefer a constant flow through the filter.


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a question. Isn't that a lot of head space in the carboys? Should they be topped up? I always are real close to the top when I age, thought that was the correct way.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

GreginND said:


> Personally I would filter it into a carboy and then bottle it as a separate step. I think the constant vacuum release between bottles may cause problems with the filtering. I prefer a constant flow through the filter.



I always do it separate but I don't have any empty carboys now, so I thought in making an experiment to see how it works, but you are correct, I didn't think about interrupting the flow in the filter...


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

harleydmn said:


> I got a question. Isn't that a lot of head space in the carboys? Should they be topped up? I always are real close to the top when I age, thought that was the correct way.



I don't really know that, I used to top off my carboys almost to the top, but the girl at my local supply store told me to leave a little bit more space, but not too much, so far I never had anything bad happening....


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 24, 2012)

Just a thought. While I was setting up my vacuum system I did dry runs with just plain water. I notice on the Whole House Filter Body I was drawing a little air in from under the red bleeder valve. I took it out and filled the hole with epoxy. No more air leaks.




RR


----------



## GreginND (Dec 24, 2012)

RR, excellent point. Remember, these filter housings were made to be used under pressure, not vacuum.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

So that means that the red valve is not needed?


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 24, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> So that means that the red valve is not needed?



Yes it is not needed for this application. The valve it there to purge air from the housing when it is used as intended as a _pressurized water filter_. When you draw a vacuum, on the other hand, it will suck in a little air, thus reducing the total vacuum in the system, not to mention adding oxygen. 

Just use a Philips screw driver and remove the screw holding it in place from the inside. Then put a little piece of masking tape over one side and fill the hole with something like JB Weld.

RR


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> Yes it is not needed for this application. The valve it there to purge air from the housing when it is used as intended as a _pressurized water filter_. When you draw a vacuum, on the other hand, it will suck in a little air, thus reducing the total vacuum in the system, not to mention adding oxygen.
> 
> Just use a Philips screw driver and remove the screw holding it in place from the inside. Then put a little piece of masking tape over one side and fill the hole with something like JB Weld.
> 
> RR



Thank you, I will do that...


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 24, 2012)

I noticed in your setup that you have your source carboy higher then the bottle you are going to fill. I think you need to put the carboy lower then the bottle you are filling. If you dont I think you are in for a surprise after you fill the first bottle. The wine will continue to flow cuz you have started a siphon. 


RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry trying to answer from a phone. You have to filter with the Allinone from Carboy to Carboy and then you can bottle. The bottling height has to be higher than the Carboy you are drawing from.

Yes I also expoxied My relief button , until
I found replacement housings without the vent cap - 
http://filter.filtersfast.com/search?w=158326&asug=&view=list&submit1.x=0&submit1.y=0
It is only 8 dollars for the housing


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 26, 2012)

*Follow up picture*

Just thought I would post a pic of the 'red valve' removed and filled with epoxy.




RR


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 26, 2012)

I decided not to use the filter anymore, I filled with epoxy as some of you suggested, but it was drawing tons of air, I figured out it was because the top was not tight enough, I couldn't do it too tight because I have arthritis, so I will put it on hold until I find some type of tool that helps...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> I decided not to use the filter anymore, I filled with epoxy as some of you suggested, but it was drawing tons of air, I figured out it was because the top was not tight enough, I couldn't do it too tight because I have arthritis, so I will put it on hold until I find some type of tool that helps...


 
The tool wrench Part # came with all the stuff I sent to you -
part # SW-!A
All these part # are from filterfast

I would recommend that you also use the bracket - 244047 and mount it so you can put a little more force on it and not on your hands. I also recommend lubbing up the oring that seats the housing together as well.

I hope that helps you - Fabiola

Steve


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 26, 2012)

The wrench you need really does the trick!

RR


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 26, 2012)

I have that tool but I am not too strong, so basically is useless, maybe I get my husband to tighten for me...


----------



## tonyt (Dec 27, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> Just a thought. While I was setting up my vacuum system I did dry runs with just plain water. I notice on the Whole House Filter Body I was drawing a little air in from under the red bleeder valve. I took it out and filled the hole with epoxy. No more air leaks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6430
> ...


I never could get that model to stop drawing air. I called the company and they sold me the model without the air telease button. Works great.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Vacumpumpman,
Do you have the link for the pipe connectors for that filter? I found some brass 1/4"NPT to barb but they are pretty expensive and I did not see the plastic ones like in the pics above.
Thanks,
Trey


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 27, 2012)

mdtrey12 said:


> Vacumpumpman,
> Do you have the link for the pipe connectors for that filter? I found some brass 1/4"NPT to barb but they are pretty expensive and I did not see the plastic ones like in the pics above.
> Thanks,
> Trey


 
here are some I found at Grainger


----------



## mdtrey12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks!

Trey


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 27, 2012)

mdtrey12 said:


> Vacumpumpman,
> Do you have the link for the pipe connectors for that filter? I found some brass 1/4"NPT to barb but they are pretty expensive and I did not see the plastic ones like in the pics above.
> Thanks,
> Trey



I found them at ACE Hardware for 99 cents each.


----------

